# Good Morning all from Afghanistan



## Dawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I'm back here in AFG after almost a year & 1/2 break, place is still the same accept a little faster inter net and better TV. Well time to pick up my refining book and start reading and watch Lazer Steve's video's.


----------



## bigbaud (Jan 11, 2014)

God bless brother. Good luck, be :lol: safe!


----------



## artart47 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi there!
I just happened to be reading www.mining.com. 1 trillion dollars in lithiun, gold iron, copper. You name it! It's there in Afghanistan. Defense Dept with mining engineers are making plans for developing it and to keep the Chinese out.
May be an opertunity if you can get involved with the right people over there. Think big?
Good luck! artart47.


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 11, 2014)

God bless and thank you for your service! Be safe and try and find the shiny stuff there


----------



## Palladium (Jan 11, 2014)

Stay safe brother and thank you!


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 12, 2014)

Absolutely! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## butcher (Jan 12, 2014)

Dawg it is a bit hard for me to understand you being in Afghanistan serving, and also being on the gold forum, Man how the internet is changing our world. keep your eyes open over there.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 12, 2014)

I Understand, I'm pretty lucky. We have Sat. Service and I'm a Comm/Security Engineer (CIV) contractor. I remember the days of not having anything. I'm not out with the boys in the thick of things. We still have our car Bombs though


----------



## maynman1751 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank You for serving! I don't care where you're at over there. It still takes guts and bravery.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 13, 2014)

Theirs two people in this world i have mad respect for. One is a fire fighter because anybody would would run into a burning building to save my butt is alright by me. Most of these guys are volunteers! And the other is a solder who would go to a foreign land to fight an enemy that in most cases you can't even distinguish who it is while the whole time placing their life on the line for our freedoms and liberties while we walk around in our own selfish little world worried about the next I phone release or what's on tv tonight. Oorah !!!!!!


----------



## Dawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank You Sir


----------

